
HTTP load generator, ApacheBench (ab) replacement - mooreds
https://github.com/rakyll/hey
======
w8vY7ER
Thanks for the submission, will give this a try as I'm in the midst of some
load testing right now. Could you tell me how (if significantly) this differs
from something like vegeta[1]?

[1][https://github.com/tsenart/vegeta](https://github.com/tsenart/vegeta)

------
karmakaze
Nice. I ran into limits with ab and used Siege one time. It's great to have
options.

